
In Mexico, ‘It’s Easy to Kill a Journalist’ - deegles
https://mobile.nytimes.com/2017/04/29/world/americas/veracruz-mexico-reporters-killed.html
======
coldtea
In more developer countries, it's easier to make the public ignore them, and
if that's too difficult, discredit them or drawn their findings in media noise
and Kardasian gossip.

